

 Biggest telescope starts observations - wglb
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/12/biggest-telescope-starts-obser.html

======
jcr
This is extremely cool, but I question the wisdom of naming it after a
fictional terrorist organization from James Bond.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPECTRE>

~~~
Mithrandir
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectre_%28disambiguation%29>

